# ht622 poor performance



## norlars (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello! Need some advice. Has just bought a new honda ht622, replacing our over 10 year old 622 who had a lot of battlescars from our driveway which is mainly gravel. 

Unforlately, we have gravel just big enough to block the "propeller". This has happend a few times, and now it seems that it has problems throwing the snow out as far as its predecessor did. Can the turbin/propeller mechanism been damaged by the jammed gravel already?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Regards, Lars in Norway.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Lars
Welcome to the forum. It is possible that the gravel could have bent one or more of the impeller blades, thereby affecting how it pushes snow. You would be able to see this if you look closesly at their ends. Most users will adjust the skid shoes to ride over the gravel due to the problems presented by gravel driveways. A jam could also cause one of your auger shear pins to break, affecting the operation of your blower. MH


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

hello Lars,
I agree with what has been said so far however I think the most likely culprit is that your belt has been damaged or stretched and this is reducing your throwing distance. I have seen this many times and replacing the belt for the auger will restore your throwing distance and performance.


----------



## m1234 (Nov 6, 2013)

Buttchet said:


> hello Lars,
> I agree with what has been said so far however I think the most likely culprit is that your belt has been damaged or stretched and this is reducing your throwing distance. I have seen this many times and replacing the belt for the auger will restore your throwing distance and performance.


I don't think there are any belts in the HS622 blowers - just gears.


----------



## norlars (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for your answers guys. I've just found out what caused the problem. The cable (clutchcable?)that goes from the handle to engange the rotor/propeller was not streched properly - now sorted and the little Honda is working perfect again!

Regards, Lars.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Buttchet said:


> hello Lars,
> I agree with what has been said so far however I think the most likely culprit is that your belt has been damaged or stretched and this is reducing your throwing distance. I have seen this many times and replacing the belt for the auger will restore your throwing distance and performance.


From what limited information I have on the Honda HS622 (maybe the OP has a typo (HT622?), I do not think it has any belts; it appears to have a dry-clutch transmission design.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

norlars said:


> Thanks for your answers guys. I've just found out what caused the problem. The cable (clutchcable?)that goes from the handle to engange the rotor/propeller was not streched properly - now sorted and the little Honda is working perfect again!
> 
> Regards, Lars.


That is great to hear. I have what is probably the predecessor to your machine, and I love it. If so, I can say first hand, that the auger clutches are indeed dry on my unit. 

That said, I also know that the tolerances between the impeller and housing are tight. I spent the better part of an evening clearing a newspaper from the impeller, that was covered in about 4 inches of snow.

I'd say that at the bottom portion of the housing, its close to 3 mm, or less. The only thing that I can think to do, to avoid the gravel, is to adjust the skid shoes.


----------



## jeanguicout (Dec 5, 2020)

norlars said:


> Thanks for your answers guys. I've just found out what caused the problem. The cable (clutchcable?)that goes from the handle to engange the rotor/propeller was not streched properly - now sorted and the little Honda is working perfect again!
> 
> Regards, Lars.


Hi,
this is an old post from Lars, just to say that I searched this from few seasons now. I had the same troubleshooting. Clearly if the gearbox cable is now well streched, even a few, the blowing power is much lower and the performance are poor. Thanks. JG from Chartreuse, french Alps.


----------

